
A Guide to North Korean Food from a Man Who’s Been Eating It for 14 Years - adamnemecek
https://munchies.vice.com/en/articles/a-guide-to-north-korean-food-from-a-man-whos-been-eating-it-for-14-years
======
hendekagon
Korean cuisine is among the best in the world

Love bibimbap, kimchi, kimchi pancake, and more kimchi

~~~
jensen123
I love the taste of kimchi, too. It's just unfortunate that it has such a low
PH. I wonder, how is the dental health of those Koreans who eat so much?

